# New barn pneumonia ?



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

If all goes like it should. My new barn will be up on the 27th. I have never had a new big barn for all the livestock togther and am curious about the "new barn pneumonia" I hear about. What can I do to stop it From happening?
Thanks all.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

It will be a curtain barn if that matters.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Never heard of new barn pneumonia. Only thing I can come up with right off the bat is new concrete might still be emitting gasses as it fully cures and since cement is caustic, little calves might have lungs bothered by it. But that's a huge guess.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Could very well be. How long must concrete cure before use? Around here it's common due to the Amish and the barn raisin's.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

It's probably worth using a good concrete sealer before you put animals in it, that should help out a lot.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I doubt I'd worry too much about it if it is a concrete problem, just make sure you leave the door open and get a lot of cross ventilation through for a week or two. I'd like to know what else it might be, though. Seems like a funny problem. Must say I've put a lot of cows on concrete pretty fast, but then they were all free stall barns so nothing shut up to any extent.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Not sure about the concrete curing issue, but those of you with concrete floors, do you put down stall mats to prevent cows and others from slipping?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I have talked with a few people. The census is the use of fresh green wood attracting some molds. Not using green wood. I'm using metal mostly and cured wood. I shouldn't have an issue. Vet is on speed dial anywho. Just prefer to stave off issues.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

We had the cement the cattle walk on scabbled, inside the barn & out.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

Concrete sealer will prolong the life of your floors, but they will become slipperier than snot when wet unless you add grit to the sealer.


----------

